# Setting up a Business in a Freezone



## Craig_2009 (Oct 4, 2009)

I want to set up a business in a freezone. I have found a company called Virtuzone that has some good packages but you get a Trade License as FZ LLC Company. If I understand correctly, with a LLC Company you need a local sponsor and dont own 100% of the Company. I really want to own 100% of the company. Is it possible to set up a business in the freezone where you own 100% of the company and can have a virtual office. Any feedback on this subject would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## oh! (Feb 24, 2010)

In Free zones they are 100% privately owned (meaning you). With an FZLLC you don't need a local partner as that is the concept behind setting up Free Zones.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

^^^^^^

The man's right!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

There have been a few threads about setting up freezone companies so suggest you do a search.

-


----------



## Craig_2009 (Oct 4, 2009)

Elphaba said:


> There have been a few threads about setting up freezone companies so suggest you do a search.
> 
> -


I did complete a search on the subject but wasnt sure if I would own 100% of the company if it was a LLC Company.


----------



## Sumair (Aug 16, 2008)

Yes you can own 100% LLC company .... 

In freezones you will provide desk , space or land to build your own company on 100% ownership basis ... if you need only small space the freezone will rent it out..


for licensing purpose free zone authority will become your sponsor.






Craig_2009 said:


> I did complete a search on the subject but wasnt sure if I would own 100% of the company if it was a LLC Company.


----------



## Alan_Jza (Apr 26, 2010)

IN a freezone you cant deal directly with UAE businesses. You will have to use a local distrubution / business with local businesses in UAE. You nee dto research and fit the business structure to the nature of teh business and what you want to achieve


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Sumair said:


> Yes you can own 100% LLC company ....
> 
> In freezones you will provide desk , space or land to build your own company on 100% ownership basis ... if you need only small space the freezone will rent it out..
> 
> ...


Totally incorrect. A non-GCC citizen cannot 100% own an LLC.


Different freezones have different requirements. Some have a virtual office, whereas others will require you to rent an actual office.

-


----------



## Sumair (Aug 16, 2008)

Dear Elphaba, 

In this matter I am not agreeing with you ... as we are personally operating LLC without any GCC national sponsor. 

I wrote in my previous post that for licensing requirement the free zone authority will become sponsor.





Elphaba said:


> Totally incorrect. A non-GCC citizen cannot 100% own an LLC.
> 
> 
> Different freezones have different requirements. Some have a virtual office, whereas others will require you to rent an actual office.
> ...


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Sumair said:


> Dear Elphaba,
> 
> In this matter I am not agreeing with you ... as we are personally operating LLC without any GCC national sponsor.
> 
> I wrote in my previous post that for licensing requirement the free zone authority will become sponsor.


Only freezone companies do not require a local sponsor. An LLC is taken as a company outside of a freezone and thus requires a sponsor.

-


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Elphaba said:


> Only freezone companies do not require a local sponsor. An LLC is taken as a company outside of a freezone and thus requires a sponsor.
> 
> -


I think Sumair was also referring to a freezone company not requiring a GCC sponsor


----------



## Craig_2009 (Oct 4, 2009)

Thanks for all your replies. I would rather go down the route of not having to get sponsored to set up the business. Its a internet business I will be setting up, so Internet City will probably be the best option. Can anyone recommend an honest and reliable company to help me set it up.


----------



## Sumair (Aug 16, 2008)

Although Elphaba , technically you are right , but still I assures you that you can open LLC without having local sponsor..

again I stressed that for licensing requirement Free Zone authority will become the sponsor. But you will own the full company.

please also note that in Ras al Kahimah for many businesses you are not required to have local sponsor but need an agent only. Again this agent is only for the sake of licensing requirement.

The person in need of advice will search the options ... 





Elphaba said:


> Only freezone companies do not require a local sponsor. An LLC is taken as a company outside of a freezone and thus requires a sponsor.
> 
> -


----------

